# New Rear Diff And Axle Carrier



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Took the car to the dealer because the Limited slip wasn't doing its job, I had one wheel peel in my icy drive way. Talked to them today, they are replacing the entire axle carrier. From the driveshaft to the cv axles will be all new. It even came full of fluid he said haha. So that must have been an expensive bill, Thanks GM arty: The bad part is I only have till March 23rd for anything else to go wrong, otherwise its gonna cost ME money next time. And now Ill have to drive it gently for 500 miles or more for the gears to mesh to each other  Oh and I complained the steering wheel had some deformities in two of the spokes (almost looked like paint with runs in it) So Im getting a new steering wheel too HOORAY!!!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The plating is corroding and bubbling up. May want to check the
shifter knob closely. Mine is starting to bubble up between
the 2 and 4.

Larry


----------

